# "Like a Flame"



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Our benefactor Mr. Magle has a new (2011) CD in print, "Like a Flame", organ music. The sound-clips from the MP3 version are available at several locations, including amazons .com and .uk. I have listened to several of the clips, and found them interesting both intrinsically and as the unfolding of a 'story'.

Unfortunately, I am prejudiced against 'full spectrum' organ music on 'mid-bit MP3, which is the only format available at amazon.com. My MasterCard provider doesn't allow overseas charges, and neither Discover Card nor PayPal are accepted by the European sellers.

Those of you who are better equipped for payment, or less dubious about mid-bit MP3, really ought to investigate "Like a Flame". Organ music has potential for great emotional impact, and this may be a realization of that potential.

Any post like this one has the potential to be viewed as an example of 'The Sycophant At Work'. I think the Krew knows that sycophancy is not my strong suit, but the general membership must form their own estimate. Whatever your conclusion, do go and listen to clips and inform yourselves.


----------

